# Booze as Barter



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

In the aftermath of say, an economic collapse, if we had to resort to barter as currency, I guess liquor would be a valuable trade item...how long does vodka, whiskey, etc last unopened? How long once it's opened? I found a bottle of vodka recently that has been here for many years but looks like it has been sampled....still good?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Alcohol has long been used as a preservative. As long as it has not been seriously contaminated, most booze will last for quite some time. The higher the alcohol content, the better. The clear liqours such as vodka and gin would probably last the longest, but whiskies and bourbons can age quite well.

However, there are a number of previously discussed down-sides to booze as a barter item. Personally, I think I would probably be willing to kill for a good Scotch after 20 or so years of anarchy.... 

Off topic, but it's good to see you back, DB.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Turtle, I figured it's time to resume the preps...things aren't getting any better out there!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Hard liquor will last as long as the container does. If it is in a glass bottle even once open, as long as the cap is tight to prevent evaporation it will be fine. Everclear probably has the most uses and has no flavours to lose


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Thinking of flavorless ever clear game me a small instant hang over...throw back to my teen years. Yuck.
Do you store it inside air condition or is ok in a garage? I'm having trouble with putting anything out there :/


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

wiskey vodka and the like last a real long time not sure about sweet stuff like brandy. But i have a bottle of uzo spelling? That i got for my 21st birthday i take a shot or2 of now and then that is about 25 years ago and it still tastes fine.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It really doesn't matter with clear hard liquor whether it is freezing or warm. Ethanol does not go bad, it can evaporate, take up water, or absorb odours but all of these are avoided with a glass bottle and a good lid.
Now if you want to age whiskey for instance that is another thing entirely, best kept cool and preferably in wood.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Alcohol is a good thing to have in your preps as it has many uses.

I would not store it for trading or bartering purposes just for my own personal use.

Purchaseing alcohol for the purpose of resale or barter is against the law .

There are enough reasons to attract attention without giving the government an excuse.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

In a truely SHTF senario, I doubt the law, if there was any, would care. I would personally rather store tropical spices for use and trade because alcohal is easy to make, even by accident. My DH says the current wine jelly is his favorite this year.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a few old glass jugs with the glass stoppers that seal with wax. Been thinking about sanitizing them and filling them w everclear. As long as the sealing wax holds, that stuff will remain. Perfect barter item.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BillM said:


> Alcohol is a good thing to have in your preps as it has many uses.
> 
> I would not store it for trading or bartering purposes just for my own personal use.
> 
> ...


It'd make a damn good bribe.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> Purchasing alcohol for the purpose of resale or barter is against the law.


Sheeeeeit.... do you know how many transactions in my life have directly involved "a case of beer"?

A friend of mine with a machine shop flat REFUSES to do *ANY* work unless beer is involved!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

When I was 16 , I had a summer job at a local country club working on the golf course. A river bordered the course and we were putting in a pump to refill several ponds that were in turn used to irrigate the course. This necissitated putting a floating houseing fou the pickup filter and check valve for the pump. They had a local welding shop to construct one and it had pontoons and was too large to put in the river on site because there was a high cliff that bordered the river along the entire course.

The course manager sent me and the head grounds keeper to go up river and find a point where we could put the thing in the river and float it down to the course.

We located a site where a bridge was being constructed over the river about two miles up river and they had a crane.

After a brief discussion with the crane operator, he agreed to put the float in the river the following morning if we would supply a case of cold beer.

We went back to the club where we informed the boss that the crane operator would do this for us the next morning for two cases of cold beer.

We got paid to paddle the thing down stream to the club site, all day, in the hot summer and had a whole case of beer to drink on the way.

THE BEST DAY EVER !

That is my beer barter experiance.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

db2469 said:


> In the aftermath of say, an economic collapse, if we had to resort to barter as currency, I guess liquor would be a valuable trade item...how long does vodka, whiskey, etc last unopened? How long once it's opened? I found a bottle of vodka recently that has been here for many years but looks like it has been sampled....still good?


MY main concern would be resisting the temptation to make sure it was still holding up.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

BillM said:


> Alcohol is a good thing to have in your preps as it has many uses.
> 
> I would not store it for trading or bartering purposes just for my own personal use.
> 
> ...


Accumulate in moderation bill...hell, the gub'mint cant monitor ALL the alkies in the world.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Brew your own. That's my plan. For medicinal purposes only.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I also thought about buying and storing alcohol. I now have one of these on my short list to put into storage just in case.
http://www.milehidistilling.com/mile-hi-torpedo-reflux-tower-with-beer-keg-kit-with-starter-kit/


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Had a few eh hem 'samples' from a local boy set back; DH found them and now I have a few extra canning jars. I wanna know how he found them underneath the house in the potato bin :scratch: He's got a nose like a blood hound when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> I now have one of these on my short list to put into storage just in case.
> http://www.milehidistilling.com/mile-hi-torpedo-reflux-tower-with-beer-keg-kit-with-starter-kit/


Get a "garage sale" pressure cooker, a big roll of copper tubing, some fittings, a bucket and a little sealant/caulking. Done.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Get a "garage sale" pressure cooker, a big roll of copper tubing, some fittings, a bucket and a little sealant/caulking. Done.


Ya but these reflux towers are supposed to make really good stuff.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PackerBacker said:


> Ya but these reflux towers are supposed to make really good stuff.


make your own
http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library/ethanol_motherearth/meCh7.html


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

LincTex said:


> make your own
> http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library/ethanol_motherearth/meCh7.html


I am.  ...................


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

If I were on a tight budget I would do exactly that and build my own. But since I can afford to buy one, I can then make better use of my time building something else I cannot buy as readily.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

It's a very good prep and barter item. First and foremost for making medicines. 
If you want to take a drink in the down times I guess that would be ok too. I am a bit apprehensive about bartering with it. Having dealt with drunks most of my life, I know how they can be. They are manipulative and untrustworthy when it comes to needing their fix. It's a cheap way of getting information. Never let a drunk know what you got or where you've got it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

LincTex said:


> Get a "garage sale" pressure cooker, a big roll of copper tubing, some fittings, a bucket and a little sealant/caulking. Done.


Make sure you get a stainless steel one, you do not want to use aluminum. The reflux towers are good for making a stronger product but at the expense of flavor. They are also much faster than a pot still. A good old copper pot will give you a much finer product if you intend to use it yourself. It is an art that will take time to get right. Expect to toss the first few batches or use them for something other than consuming. Take your time for the entire process, slow and low in key.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd don't like the idea of bartering with alcohol. It's like living 150 years ago and selling alcohol to the Indians. Who knows what they might do if they get drunk? They might suddenly become dangerous.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> I'd don't like the idea of bartering with alcohol. It's like living 150 years ago and selling alcohol to the Indians. Who knows what they might do if they get drunk? They might suddenly become dangerous.


I don't plan on living with those I trade it to!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Woody said:


> Make sure you get a stainless steel one, you do not want to use aluminum. The reflux towers are good for making a stronger product but at the expense of flavor. They are also much faster than a pot still. A good old copper pot will give you a much finer product if you intend to use it yourself. It is an art that will take time to get right. Expect to toss the first few batches or use them for something other than consuming. Take your time for the entire process, slow and low in key.


I've read that aluminum thing is a non issue.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

If building a still of any sort, be sure to use lead free solder for any joints. And yes, a pressure cooker with copper tubing ran through a cooler of ice works very well for small quantities.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Flour paste works well to seal leaks without any risk, pure ethanol is a powerful solvent.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*No*



bigdadvrod said:


> Accumulate in moderation bill...hell, the gub'mint cant monitor ALL the alkies in the world.


No they can't but they can monitor this site 1


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BillM said:


> No they can't but they can monitor this site 1


Is stocking up on booze illegal?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PackerBacker said:


> I've read that aluminum thing is a non issue.


Correct... you are only gathering the vapors, which don't carry any impurities with them.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*No*



PackerBacker said:


> Is stocking up on booze illegal?


No, but if I advertise that I am stocking up on booze for the purpose of resale, then I open up myself to charges of bootlegging.

It is true that in a true SHTF situation, the government would be likely too occupied to care but what about in the lead up to a SHTF situation?

Operational security, prevents me from opening the door to government noseing into what I have or do not have stored and for what purpose.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Some advocate using bullets for barter...which gives a possible adversary an offensive capability. Given that current ideas of morality would most likely be long gone in such a situation, and that desperate people will do desperate things, I'd much rather trade something that would slow the other guy down. YMMV


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Alcohol and the making of your own beer should be a part of your prepping. Making of alcoholic drinks has in the past helped society grow and thrive in that the alcohol production kills microorganisms that can cause dysentery and such diseases. So being able to make alcohol such as mead or beer may be a beneficial skill should your water supply become contaminated. You could get your fluids from the mead or beer and survive.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Grape Ape said:


> Alcohol and the making of your own beer should be a part of your prepping. Making of alcoholic drinks has in the past helped society grow and thrive in that the alcohol production kills microorganisms that can cause dysentery and such diseases. So being able to make alcohol such as mead or beer may be a beneficial skill should your water supply become contaminated. You could get your fluids from the mead or beer and survive.


And what better way to motivate your clan than a cold beer at the end of the day 

I think booze might even have more uses than vinnigar:2thumb:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it is rather wise to have liquor for bartering. 

Some can also be used to make tintures, as well as some good ol fashion cough syrup, help with sleeping and arthritis. There may be a day we no longer can get medicine or help from a doctor. 

I'm not buying whiskey for a shtf party and to ask a bunch of thugs to hang out with me.... But I'll gladly barter you a pint for some gasoline to run my chainsaw for fire wood. Or for food for my family... Or for a pig... Or ....


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Speaking of chainsaw, would it be possible to run a chainsaw on booze?....mixed with 2t oil.

Ive ran a few chainsaw motors on thinners and they went fine.....dont know how long they would last though


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

eddy_dvyvan, it does have more uses than vinegar because you can turn it into vinegar
Most people will tell you that it will destroy your saw in short order, I can't say for sure. I used to use premium (still do sometimes) to avoid any chance of ethanol because some say even 10% will damage. Recently I had to run a chainsaw (bottom of the line stihl) for MANY gallons on regular and see no difference. Others I know have run 15% for years without trouble.
Pure (95% or higher) ethanol is a pretty powerful solvent and many plastics and metals can't handle it. A blend would probably safer and run better in a unmodified motor and less harmful to components and if you run it dry that will help. Now if only they made an e85 saw.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

BillM said:


> Purchaseing alcohol for the purpose of resale or barter is against the law .
> 
> There are enough reasons to attract attention without giving the government an excuse.


And after SHTF that will the non existent ATF top priority looking for those trading alcohol to survive.

Not


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

LongRider said:


> And after SHTF that will the non existent ATF top priority looking for those trading alcohol to survive.
> 
> Not


LR.
I think Bill's point was that right now while the ATF exists you should not be making your intent to resell publicly known. If you happen to be a collector of cheap whiskey (you like the bottles and want to protect against breakage so you buy a lot of each type) and later if something bad happens and they end up with a trade value all the better. Grin.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

But really if you are afraid the ATF is stalking you here why would you even have an account?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I guess I don't*



PackerBacker said:


> But really if you are afraid the ATF is stalking you here why would you even have an account?


I guess I just don't get it.

You guys are scared that the clerk at "Cosco" is going to rat you out to the Feds for stockpileing Toilet Paper and Pinto Beans but you discuss openly on a public forum how you are stock pileing alcohol for the purpose of barter and or resale.

I guess I am just to dense to make that disconnect ? :surrender:


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Been stocking up on vodka lately wouldent drink the stuff myself (beer drinker, got no class) a lot of herbal tinctures use it, as far as selling or barter AFTER SHTF when legality would be moot, a little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BillM said:


> I guess I just don't get it.
> 
> You guys are scared that the clerk at "Cosco" is going to rat you out to the Feds for stockpileing Toilet Paper and Pinto Beans but you discuss openly on a public forum how you are stock pileing alcohol for the purpose of barter and or resale.
> 
> I guess I am just to dense to make that disconnect ? :surrender:


I don't shop at Costco.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> LR.
> I think Bill's point was that right now while the ATF exists you should not be making your intent to resell publicly known.


I understand, my point is that since what is being said is that some folks may opt to barter booze AFTER SHTF and it is TEOTWAWKI. Its a mute point what the ATF, FBI, DEA or whoever thinks and doubtful they care. As we are discussing behavior that MAY occur AFTER they no longer exist. Seriously give it two seconds thought. What could the charge possibly be? Intent to unlawfully sell illegal booze when the world ends and there is no law. But wait there will be no law so there will be no illegal booze or unlawful conduct but beside that ladies and gentlemen of the jury this man must be punished for his what? Intent? Thoughts? ... seriously?



PackerBacker said:


> But really if you are afraid the ATF is stalking you here why would you even have an account?


Good point.



talob said:


> Been stocking up on vodka lately wouldent drink the stuff myself (beer drinker, got no class) a lot of herbal tinctures use it, *as far as selling or barter AFTER SHTF when legality would be moot, a little common sense goes a long way.*


Exactly, thank you well said. Me. I'm a sipper I've got a stock pile of some very nice Parker's Heritage Collection and premium 100% blue agave Anejo Casa Noble Tequila. For my private use. Assorted vodkas, bourbons, Everclear to share or barter should the day ever come when cash is no longer any good. Never hurts to have a well stocked bar and storeroom.



BillM said:


> I guess I just don't get it.


Personally I could give a rats ass what clerks think.

That said I do not understand what is so hard to understand. There is a vast difference between discussing a hypothetical solution to a hypothetical problem and discussing actually doing something that is illegal. Discussion of illegal criminal activity is strictly prohibited on this board and I personally have not read anything by anybody suggesting that they or another should commit a criminal or illegal act.

As has been said if SHTF and we live in a world WROL I see no problem trading or bartering booze or even turning my water purification / tincture distillery into a still and cranking out some shine to trade or barter with.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> And what better way to motivate your clan than a cold beer at the end of the day


True.... alcohol has many social purposes. 
Even if you do *NOT* plan to barter it, offering a drink to a friend or potential friend/associate is often a great way to show trust and form worthwhile relationships.



eddy_dvyvan said:


> Speaking of chainsaw, would it be possible to run a chainsaw on booze?....mixed with 2t oil


I used to run Yamaha KT100 engines on pure Methanol and Klotz synthetic 2-stroke oil. Castor oil also works, but has some disadvantages and is messy/gooey in the exhaust. I think your biggest problem is getting alcohol fuel with no water in it. I don't think the oil will mix in well when water is present.


----------



## pa_prepster (Feb 28, 2013)

The wife and I make our own wine. Not quite as cheep as liquor to produce but still relatively inexpensive. Can make a really good malbec for around $1.50 a bottle. Also age is a really good friend of wines. So, cool storage in a basement is gonna do nothing but make the wine better. Have also thought about buying a stock of blue agave from my bulk food supplier so that in the case of shtf, after no worries of legality, I could make tequila. Wish it was legal now. It would be nice to get some practice while supplies are available.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pa_prepster said:


> It would be nice to get some practice while supplies are available.


Go here: http://homedistiller.org/forum/


----------



## pa_prepster (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks LincTex. Checked it out and there's a lot of info there. Haha, I'm running out of ability to add another hobby. Between preps, alt energy builds, shooting and reloading and so many other things that seem to fill up every hour of every day. Oh well what the hell. Time to get some more knowledge.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been following this thread for awhile and no one has said it so I will. Why store anything you yourself can not or will not use? If it is just taking up space and tying up money right now, wouldn't it be better to buy more food, water filter, propane, or TP? I understand the idea of having stuff to trade, but what if no one has what you need or they don't want what you have to trade? I also understand that there is no way to know what will run out first so it is hard to know what to get more of. I am not against trade or the barter system, I just do see he point of having things I won't use just for the hope of being able to trade it latter. 

Hit me with the ridicule, I want to see the other side of this. I may be wrong. (In fact, am sure I am wrong, just don't know why I am.)


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Justaguy987 said:


> I have been following this thread for awhile and no one has said it so I will. Why store anything you yourself can not or will not use?


Did anyone suggest that you do? You and none of your family drinks ever? You never have a need to of alcohol ever? Than don't get it. But if you do it is a high value, relatively inexpensive (now), easy to store item that takes little space. No doubt a bottle of bourbon will always be worth far more than the TP that takes up equivalent space. Having a couple of spare cases can't hurt. If nothing else in the good will you can use it to create. Or offering a few free drinks while bartering may result in making some better deal than if those you were trading with were completely sober.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Or offering a few free drinks while bartering may result in making some better deal than if those you were trading with were completely sober.


Of course! I had the term "alcohol social lubricant" pop into my head, and I googled it. 
It's a fact, the stuff works wonders:
http://news.yahoo.com/alcohol-social-lubricant-study-confirms-210411151.html

But we all knew that  I even know stringent Texas Southern Baptists that enjoy a nice drink once in a while.

If things were to get really bad, comfort items like a nice drinks among friends and neighbors actually is a really big deal. It's also a powerful "de-stresser" if used properly. So, in that case it no longer is just a "supply", but now also a "tool".

...especially if you have several grades available to match the occasion. You can drink the homemade stuff when trading war/fishing stories with your buddies, and then break out a bottle of "the good stuff" when the special occasion warrants it!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

With the cost of booze wouldn't it be better to invest in a still so that you could make booze with leftovers from your food production.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Padre said:


> With the cost of booze wouldn't it be better to invest in a still so that you could make booze with leftovers from your food production?


Yes, that is why I suggested using an old pressure cooker. Very simple and easy to make, and you can get "fancier" from there on up 

Also, like I just said - use the homemade stuff for the storytelling/B.S.ing sessions. Keep on hand a few bottles of "the good stuff" for special occasions.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Yes, that is why I suggested using an old pressure cooker. Very simple and easy to make, and you can get "fancier" from there on up
> 
> Also, like I just said - use the homemade stuff for the storytelling/B.S.ing sessions. Keep on hand a few bottles of "the good stuff" for special occasions.


There are lots of affordable commercially available stills you can use for distilling water and essential oil that are reasonably priced and far more efficient, cost effective and much safer than most any home made still. I would not suggest using one to distill alcohol as long as we have ROL. As distilling booze is a federal crime. I definitely would not admit to doing so on an internet forum, that I am sure the ATF monitors in addition to being a violation of forum rules as I said earlier.
Of course if we are ever in a scenario where we live WROL converting your water /essential oil still to make booze as they are used in other countries would not be a bad idea.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

....Not sure what i would rather at the moment.....decent gun laws like America and no home brew or strict gun laws in Australia and all the home brew your liver can handle.

I didnt even realize it was illegal in the states.....Hollywood led me to believe that every American down south has a stil in the backyard and it was some kinda tradition lol


----------



## pa_prepster (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it really to much to ask for both. I mean really, we are slowly having our rights stripped away. What we need is to be demanding more rights. I should be allowed to defend myself the way I see fit. Not how Mr. Biden's fantasy land idea would play out. "Take a double barrel shot gun and blast two in the sky." Really!!! Then you need to reload and that's when you die. I also should have the right to entertain myself how I see fit. If I wanna make rum instead of wine, wtf is the difference. They both get you drunk. But liquors have so many more uses, so it would make sense to have it readily available. Sorry for the rant. Just am so frustrated with our broken system. Oh and please don't judge or stereotype Americans from reality TV. Reality TV is about as far from reality as it comes. Yes some southerners make shine. So do people from all around the country. But I'm guessing less than 1/8% of the population does it.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

pa_prepster said:


> Is it really to much to ask for both. I mean really, we are slowly having our rights stripped away. What we need is to be demanding more rights. I should be allowed to defend myself the way I see fit. Not how Mr. Biden's fantasy land idea would play out. "Take a double barrel shot gun and blast two in the sky." Really!!! Then you need to reload and that's when you die. I also should have the right to entertain myself how I see fit. If I wanna make rum instead of wine, wtf is the difference. They both get you drunk. But liquors have so many more uses, so it would make sense to have it readily available. Sorry for the rant. Just am so frustrated with our broken system. Oh and please don't judge or stereotype Americans from reality TV. Reality TV is about as far from reality as it comes. Yes some southerners make shine. So do people from all around the country. But I'm guessing less than 1/8% of the population does it.


Reality Tv isnt the problem.....its the media here. They make Americans look like gun crazed lunatics.....its pathetic. The never ever do a story about someone saving their family with the lawful and right use of firearms they only post the negative stuff and its very opinionated then they put in a poll saying "should America ban guns".......like its any of our bloody business what Americans do in their own country.

And do you mean its LEGAL to make wine but not spirits???......:laugh:.....bloody governments


----------



## pa_prepster (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I completely agree with the media issue. But what can you do. Their bought and played for by our gov so their not gonna put out bad press on our gov unless it goes so public that they have to. Then they just spin it anyway. And yes we can make up to 200 gallons of beer or wine for 2 adults living in a house. 100 for only 1 adult, but no spirits. Logic there????


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So making 100 proof corn wine should be ok right? Lol


----------



## pa_prepster (Feb 28, 2013)

I know your joking but for others, wine typically won't get stronger than 15.5% or 31 proof unless its fortified. That takes distillation to accomplish and that's the process that's illegal here in the states. You can get wines that are a little stronger but it takes extremely resilient yeast.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah. Legally wine can't be more than 24% alcohol if made at home.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Another cool link:
http://running_on_alcohol.tripod.com/



LongRider said:


> I would not suggest using one to distill alcohol as long as we have ROL. As distilling booze is a federal crime. I definitely would not admit to doing so on an internet forum, that I am sure the ATF monitors in addition to being a violation of forum rules as I said earlier.


Not suggesting anything, just offering up information. I never said: "Go out and make a still today!". Again:



LongRider said:


> As we are discussing behavior that MAY occur AFTER they no longer exist... this man must be punished for his what? Intent? Thoughts? ... seriously?
> 
> That said I do not understand what is so hard to understand. There is a vast difference between discussing a hypothetical solution to a hypothetical problem and discussing actually doing something that is illegal. Discussion of illegal criminal activity is strictly prohibited on this board and I personally have not read anything by anybody suggesting that they or another should commit a criminal or illegal act.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Even in the U.S it is only illegal today if you don't do the necessary paper work and follow the rules which include denaturing if you have a ethanol permit. So for many reasons discussing the home distillation of alcohol is not necessarily discussing "illegal activities". Having the knowledge of how to do this stuff is NOT illegal, neither is the equipment, especially if it is used for other purposes.
You might have thought if Obama did one good thing he would loosen alcohol laws, being a homebrewer and all, then again


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

My brother makes beer, wine and mead. I think I'm going to ask him if he is stockpiling, JIC TSHTF.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

AuroraHawk said:


> I think I'm going to ask him if he is stockpiling, JIC TSHTF.


I didn't think anyone needed an excuse??


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Absolutly*



eddy_dvyvan said:


> ....Not sure what i would rather at the moment.....decent gun laws like America and no home brew or strict gun laws in Australia and all the home brew your liver can handle.
> 
> I didnt even realize it was illegal in the states.....Hollywood led me to believe that every American down south has a stil in the backyard and it was some kinda tradition lol


You were absolutly correct.

We all have stills in our backyards down south.

We would put them right out in the front yard if it wasn't illegal , right next to our barefoot children eating dirt !


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey, I was a barefoot kid who liked to eat dirt, or at least got fed dirt pies by my sister


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Not suggesting anything, just offering up information. I never said: "Go out and make a still today!". Again:


Sorry not directed at you at all. Just a cautionary comment lest someone inadvertently cross the line and create unnecessary problems for themselves or relations. As you noted I have already stated I see no problem with discussing hypothetical solutions to hypothetical events.



eddy_dvyvan said:


> ....Not sure what i would rather at the moment.....decent gun laws like America and no home brew or strict gun laws in Australia and all the home brew your liver can handle.
> 
> I didnt even realize it was illegal in the states.....Hollywood led me to believe that every American down south has a stil in the backyard and it was some kinda tradition lol


Easy for me to answer
Option A) Gunned down defenseless but drunk
or
Option B) Stone sober with the means to defend yourself against a violent aggressor

That said we do have far to many asinine laws that infringe on individual liberty. What America does have is a long tradition of citizens violating asinine laws that infringe upon individual liberties and choices.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> That said we do have far to many asinine laws that infringe on individual liberty. What America does have is a long tradition of citizens violating asinine laws that infringe upon individual liberties and choices.


I needed a good chuckle today!

DON'T TREAD ON ME


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Speaking of chainsaw, would it be possible to run a chainsaw on booze?....mixed with 2t oil.
> 
> Ive ran a few chainsaw motors on thinners and they went fine.....dont know how long they would last though


While possible, it either requires modifications to the engine or it won't live very long. You'll end up scoring the piston/cylinder or seizing it up. I guess if you've got a junky saw laying around you could try it and find out.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I guess if you've got a junky saw laying around you could try it and find out.


Practice on weedeaters...people throw them away by the dozens every year.

The bad part is most 2-stroke engines have cheap little carbs that seldom run well on any fuel. Just for grins I once ran my Stihl 028 Super AV on 10% nitro (synthetic oil) model airplane fuel back in 1993. I actually could get the mixture right by adjusting the screws, but many of the more "budget oriented" engines have passages in the carb so small that no matter how far you open up the adjusting screws you won't get sufficient fuel flow when running alcohol.

There's a little bell ringing in my head about castor oil and moisture in an engine... seems the R/C airplane guys used to always use a rust preventative oil in their engines before storage after running castor-oil-based alcohol fuel mixes. Shoot, its been 20 years....


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

When I run my chain saw , I literally run it out of gas. If I have to , I pour out the gas from the tank and start it and run it until it runs out of the carberator and dies.

If I store it with gas in the tank, it will clog the carberator and I have to clean it before it will run right again.

It is caused by the alcohol in regular gasoline required by the government.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> ....Not sure what i would rather at the moment.....decent gun laws like America and no home brew or strict gun laws in Australia and all the home brew your liver can handle.
> 
> I didnt even realize it was illegal in the states.....Hollywood led me to believe that every American down south has a stil in the backyard and it was some kinda tradition lol


Distilling is illegal in Australia with out an excise permit, and it'll cost you $71.00 in tax for every litre of alcohol you produce. You can own a still with a capacity under 5 litres for production of essential oils. a search of the ATO site will give you details. 
Not sure if there are limits on the amount of wine or beer, I remember reading somewhere that it was 100 litres per person per year but I can't reference that. 
I'm pretty sure it's not policed here unless you're selling it, I've seen a lot of online brewing needs shops detailing how to distill spirits. We make beer and wine and have plenty of 'parts' that could be made into a still if it became legal.....:beercheer:

One thing to keep in mind if thinking of homebrew for barter if the SHTF is bottles/storage etc. They will be the limited resource not the ingredients.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> One thing to keep in mind if thinking of homebrew for barter if the SHTF is bottles/storage etc. They will be the limited resource not the ingredients.


I bought vodka in Siberia (in 2003) at "flea markets" in 500ml plastic Coke bottles.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I bought vodka in Siberia (in 2003) at "flea markets" in 500ml plastic Coke bottles.


I've been known to use plastic bottles if I run short of glass. 
I'm pretty sure most containers around here (in town) would be snapped up quickly. There would only be the few people have yet to get rid of and the few at the recycling drop off. In our town (1000 people) we have 10 wheelie bins in a row for recycling that are emptied a few times a week, they only hold a few hundred bottles. 
Containers are one of the things I think will run short quickly, bottles, dry goods storage, anything that is clean and insect proof will be in short supply. People are so used to having an endless supply of disposable everything, everything comes prepacked, they don't really give storage a thought.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Very good point on the bottles/containers, even as cheap and accessible as they are today they have caused a bit of grief for us over the years. We basically do not throw away or recycle any glass beer, wine, or hard liquor bottles any more. Even when we were just using for our own consumption we never had enough, they would get given as gifts, left places etc. When we are selling we try to use all the same containers and it is always a challenge, even in bulk this stuff adds up. 
I love glass for so many reasons and we have had good luck with offering a discount for returns. 
Canning jars work for EVERYTHING, including hard liquor they are not ideal for everything (wine obviously), and they are not the cheapest, but they work.
To those of you in Australia, is even the home brew in screw tops there?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Very good point on the bottles/containers, even as cheap and accessible as they are today they have caused a bit of grief for us over the years. We basically do not throw away or recycle any glass beer, wine, or hard liquor bottles any more. Even when we were just using for our own consumption we never had enough, they would get given as gifts, left places etc. When we are selling we try to use all the same containers and it is always a challenge, even in bulk this stuff adds up.
> I love glass for so many reasons and we have had good luck with offering a discount for returns.
> Canning jars work for EVERYTHING, including hard liquor they are not ideal for everything (wine obviously), and they are not the cheapest, but they work.
> To those of you in Australia, is even the home brew in screw tops there?


We use crown seals (press ons) most of the bottles are screw caps but I put crown seals over the thread. I have been known to buy beer more for the crown seal tops bottles than for the taste of the beer, well to a point!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Wellrounded said:


> We use crown seals (press ons) most of the bottles are screw caps but I put crown seals over the thread. I have been known to buy beer more for the crown seal tops bottles than for the taste of the beer, well to a point!


Been buying Great Lakes beers for the same reason :cheers: (well I do like to try different beers to).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It certainly makes a good excuse for buying alcohol, we need the bottles honey Although in truth it is more the other way around, I do the buying but the drinking gets done with or without me

Seriously though, I often find myself factoring in the cost of the bottle when buying stuff Probably has to do with buying so many. In fact just a while back I had to pick up some vodka, ended up choosing "360" with the swing top cap, but no I am not sending them back to them. Also, it is hard to buy the Australian wines because of the screwcaps I love corks, what can I say maybe it's because our floor corker is one of our favorite toys, this is what happens when you don't have T.V.


----------



## UKzilla (Apr 10, 2013)

Unopened pretty much forever. Opened depends on the proof, higher the longer it lasts.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> I have been known to buy beer more for the crown seal tops bottles than for the taste of the beer, well to a point!


I never thought much about them, because I do not home-brew beer and I always thought the bottles were pretty small (as far as ease of storing bulk items go). I do keep all my glass salsa and pickle jars.

My neighbor goes through a lot of Corona bottles, but my wife would shoot me if I started bringing them home.


----------

